# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Six Little Words

## Night Train

I recently came across a concept that perhaps many of you already knew about. It is an idea derived from Ernest Hemmingway. Apparently he once challenged someone to write a complete story in only six words.

I believe the person he challenged came back with the following:

"For sale; baby shoes, never worn."

I am not sure if that is a "complete" story but those six words certainly say a lot. The idea has been put into a book and a web site, (www.sixwordmemoir.com)

here you will find other examples covering a wide variety of topics. For instance on aging you will find:
"Seventy Years, few tears, hairy ears"
or on divorce:
"I still make coffee for two"
On the 1960's? "My first concert:Zappa. Explains everything"
On education: "Recent Doctorate means overeducated and underemployed"

In a recent magazine article, one writer challenges his readers to try to write similar 6 word stories that fit uniquely to their work industry.

So, Optiboard members might write:
"Good Skills, Bad attitude, hire anyway"
or
"Bought it, but they didn't come"
or
"Never mind, I'll do it myself"
Perhaps:
"they charge what? I'll match it!"

Anyway...you get the idea. I think you guys are more creative than I am. Have fun! I am especially looking forward to Pete's go at this!


dwayne

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Eyeglasses for sale: No morons allowed.:bbg:

----------


## Pete Hanlin

"Older I get- less I know." 

Sure there is much better than that lurking in the mind of other OptiBoarders.

----------


## hcjilson

Help Wanted No Irish need apply!

That was my submission to NPR when they did this a couple of years ago! I thought it was pretty good but it didn't win! :(

----------


## Judy Canty

No more back-to-school shopping!

----------


## wolfman

Medicine falls out, it just happens. :D

----------


## optical24/7

Here I sit, all broken hearted....




:D:cheers::D








add your own 6 word's to it...

----------


## GAgal

> Here I sit, all broken hearted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :D:cheers::D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because money and I quickly parted

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Here I sit, all broken hearted...

...one last drink, two less friends...

----------


## Borysko

Les Paul died.  Playing a Strat.

----------


## THE MEB

Not a violin, but renowned guitar.

----------


## THE MEB

PD stick in hand, forever dumb.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Les Paul died.  Playing a Strat.


Borysko, wrong company. Les played Gibson.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Oh, thank God! It's finally Friday!

----------


## Spexvet

see clearly, look good, feel comfortable

----------


## Borysko

> Borysko, wrong company. Les played Gibson.


I was being ironic.  I hate the necks on Les Pauls as I have small hands.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I was being ironic.  I hate the necks on Les Pauls as I have small hands.


That's more than only six words.:D

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

There was a man from Nantucket.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> There was a man from Nantucket.


Who carried clams in a bucket.

----------


## THE MEB

when walking home they did leak

----------


## MarcE

red beans and rice didn't miss . . .

O crap. I ran out of words.

----------


## braheem24

L.A. Face with an oakland booty?

----------

